# SP's: Did you join a fraternity/sorority?



## jamkleb (Jan 8, 2013)

So my freshman year of school, my friends pressured me to rush for a sorority, and i did because, why not? I went through the entire process (a grueling, terrible, judgmental process) and ended up being accepted into a top-tier sorority without even trying. My friends who didn't get accepted into these social groups were all jealous, but I honestly didn't see the appeal, I think it was just that I didnt try at all and got into it. 

I was in it for about two weeks before I kicked it to the curb and dropped out. The girls were extremely judgmental, fake, and didn't even try to branch out from their original social groups to make friends with others in the pledge class. Another thing that deterred me was the fact that it is an extremely expensive social club, and I wasn't about to pay for something that I wasn't enjoying. The meetings were ridiculously long and formal, and I don't think I heard or experienced one genuine laugh the entire time (other than when I was drunk). 

All in all, sororities are NOT my thing. I can see the appeal, and if you have good friends within it, I can see how it could be fun. Just seemed pretty cultish and uninviting to me.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Same, not much respect for a group of dudes who need other guys to fight their fights for em.


----------



## Beetle (Oct 2, 2014)

No, I went to a tech college and they didn't have them...not like I would join one anyways. Not my thing.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Hell no.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Not my thing. I don't need any group that have the potential to stifle me.


----------



## celestine (May 21, 2015)

No. High school brought me enough trauma from being rejected and picked on by catty girls. I prefer to make my own friends based on their merit, not have a batch of them prescribed to me. I've always been an oddball, and the girls in the sororities were very traditional/Muggle. Also, it costs a lot of money to join and it always seemed to me that it was mostly about status and parading around in your sorority letter monogrammed clothing. Also, being queer, the whole institution felt very hetero and not interesting to me.


----------

